# Audiocontrol Epicenter clone?????



## groundcontrol873

Hey there can anyone confirm that the circuit board layout and performance of the DIESEL AUDIO NS-SB bass processor is similar if not the same as the AUDIOCONTROL EPICENTER.
The external features(Led,Knobs,Rca & power connects also dash remote input) seem to match up perfectly if you compare the two units.
Check out the links:
Audiocontrol epicenter:
AudioControl EPICENTER Concert Series Digital Bass Restoration | eBay

Diesel audio ns-sb:
DIESEL AUDIO NS-SB DIGITAL BASS RECONSTRUCTION PROCESSOR W/ BASS DASH REMOTE | eBay

Can someone please chime in???


----------



## Mike_Dee

Pretty difficult to say w/o looking at the circuitboards. The cases look similar, except the mounting flanges, and connection points.


----------



## DiMora

The specs look similar - the Diesel units also have a PFM subsonic filter - I would call AudioControl and ask if they made it under a marketing agreement. If so...that is a good deal; if not (Chinese knock-off) I would run and hide from it.


----------



## b&camp

"Processor" is mis-spelled as "Procesor". Screams "chinese knockoff" to me.


----------



## skicrazeeeeee

The Diesal and other such as SoundStream are cheap knock offs and have nothing like the circuitry of AudioControl's The Epicenter which has its own unique design which makes it the one and only Epicenter. Made in the USA and designed and engineered to a unique circuit. More info on their Facebook page and don't settle for anything less...... I know so many people who cut corners by buying a cheaper version and end up replacing it with AudioControl's The Epicenter....


----------



## DiMora

skicrazeeeeee said:


> The Diesal and other such as SoundStream are cheap knock offs and have nothing like the circuitry of AudioControl's The Epicenter which has its own unique design which makes it the one and only Epicenter. Made in the USA and designed and engineered to a unique circuit. More info on their Facebook page and don't settle for anything less...... I know so many people who cut corners by buying a cheaper version and end up replacing it with AudioControl's The Epicenter....


I own an Epicenter...and a DQT...and two MVC's...and an overdrive...just sold my ESP-3...

I agree...great stuff.

However...AudioControl needs to come out with a magic box ala JBL MS-8. Something with time alignment.

How about a 6 channel DQT type unit? Something I could use post-crossover and post-time alignment...

I am saddened I cannot use my Epicenter in the system I am currently building, because my crossover and time alignment it all done in the head unit - so I can't feed it a full range frequency - only 80 or 90 Hz and below.

If AudioControl could do T/A they could again become an 800 pound Gorilla - or an AudioControl head unit that does it all would be sweet - I'd drop between $1000 and $1500 on something with Alpine / Eclipse / Clarion McIntosh like quality, and some Audio Control doo-dads...bass restoration, 31 band EQ, time alignment, etc....Of course I would use no hooks and avoid refrigeration.


----------



## trojan fan

Just breakdown and buy the real thing....look for used first


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

You can use the epicenter with a low pass filter.
I had the same kind off set up and it worked perfectly.
The only time I really noticed anything was if I went lower than 80hz.
Even then it still worked fine.


----------



## groundcontrol873

I saw inside one of those cheapo Epicenter units this week and y'all won't believe what i saw?
First of as i was at the mechanic when this guy pulled up with an average cut corners made in china system in his truck .Now i definitely heard the truck before i saw it drive in and i've been around enough to hear bass restoration with my nose,so i got curious .While waiting to get my oil changed i decided to observe this guy's system and the equipment he used for bass were,1 p3 rockford 12"in a fairly large box,1 rockford p500.1 and yes 1 Diesel audio Epicenter clone.
I asked if he had an Epicenter and he answered yes.I just laughed knowing that he thinks that Diesel rubbish is the real deal.Although it did sound very similar to an Audiocontrol.Anyway the dude was tryng to convince me that the the Audiocontrol and deisel carry the same circuit board and such.:thinking2:
I googled Audiocontrol epicenter clone and this is what i found:
Check out this link
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ocontrol-epicenter-vs-rca-bass-detonator.html

and this one:
Epicenter Clones - a set on Flickr

Its not a diesel but from what i read & understand whether Diesel,Rca, earthquake or phoenix digital it's a moreless circuit scan of the audiocontrol epicenter:surprised:


----------

